# For those who have used IGF-1 in PCT



## JCBourne (Jun 23, 2011)

What did you gain/lose? Did you feel the IGF helped out a lot? Let me know how it worked for you, how long you ran and what dose.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 23, 2011)

Helps a lot, keep in mind IGF levels are depleted at the most during PCT, especially in conjunction with tamoxifen use.


----------



## Movin_weight (Jun 23, 2011)

Agreed, def helps with strength, Glycogen, fullness. Nolva lowers igf-1 so including it during pct is well worth it IMO


----------



## JCBourne (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm not using nolva, rather clomid. Do you guys use two different syringes to shoot on each side? I would assume so though, for sterile reasons.


----------



## GMO (Jun 24, 2011)

I kept a great deal of my gains when I used it in PCT.  I ran a log on this forum, so you can search for it for specifics.  I am planning on running it again for my next PCT.


----------



## Movin_weight (Jun 27, 2011)

GymRat4Life said:


> I'm not using nolva, rather clomid. Do you guys use two different syringes to shoot on each side? I would assume so though, for sterile reasons.




I typically don't, but prob wouldn't be a bad idea... If your using Lr3 i've found that just blasting it subq is as good as IM


----------



## SloppyJ (Jun 27, 2011)

I was gonna say talk to GMO about it. But he already found you. If you didn't have to inject in the fucking locker room i'd be all over it.


----------



## JCBourne (Jun 27, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> I was gonna say talk to GMO about it. But he already found you. If you didn't have to inject in the fucking locker room i'd be all over it.



You don't. Just do it ASAP.

Sent from my phone.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jun 27, 2011)

GymRat4Life said:


> You don't. Just do it ASAP.
> 
> Sent from my phone.


 
Yeah with my schedule that's not a possibility. But good luck to you if you do decide to run it.


----------



## JCBourne (Jun 27, 2011)

Just mixed the AA and IGF-1, is it suppose to look almost clear after mixing carefully?


----------



## Movin_weight (Jun 27, 2011)

from what i've read you shouldn't be pinning it immediately post workout anyways... pre or several hours post is best

yes it should look clear


----------

